# Nhandu Chromatus Growth rate!



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok, we ordered a Juvie on 29/5 and I unpacked a tiny little black spid with white knees on the 1/6. By the 8/6 it had maulted producing a longer legged balck spid with more vivid white colourings to the knees. Well it maulted again last night. We now have a beutifully coloured spider but I can't beleive how much it's grown!! I took a couple of pics earlier, I'll upload them 2moz :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

They do grow quite quick! I've had one since last December ish time and it's gone from 0.5cm to about an inch and a half, I love it when the colours start to appear. :flrt:


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> They do grow quite quick! I've had one since last December ish time and it's gone from 0.5cm to about an inch and a half, I love it when the colours start to appear. :flrt:


The colour change is amazin!! I knew they had a decent growth rate but I didn't expect this much of a change so soon :notworthy:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Jo81 said:


> The colour change is amazin!! I knew they had a decent growth rate but I didn't expect this much of a change so soon :notworthy:


Yeah I didn't either, I'm curious to see what mine is going to look like next moult. :lol2:


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I didn't either, I'm curious to see what mine is going to look like next moult. :lol2:


At a guess....pretty damn awesome (and at 30 awsome isn't a word i should be using) :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Jo81 said:


> At a guess....pretty damn awesome (and at 30 awsome isn't a word i should be using) :lol2:


:lol2: Yeah, I can't wait. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Hopefully I cfan get it sexed next time as well, I've sent 2 mounts to Steve, first one was too small second one was ruined. :devil:


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

i saw some of these in the reptile shop yesterday....very nice colours ...def on my wish list lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I had a similar thing when I had a genic sling, it just kept growing, eating and moulting!

I was shocked at how early the adult colouration appeared (about 1cm leg span and the knees were already recognisably white. 2cm and it had clear red hair on the abdomen).


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds like you Ladies may have a couple of boys on your hands!!!!!

One of my genics matured from a flea sized blob feeding on greenfly to a sex crazed beast bigger than your hand in less than 18 months. The first few molts were monthly at least.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Chromatus do grow very quickly the ones I got from KDS back along got very big very fast, part from the fact they eat like machines. A very nice looking Spider by all accounts.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> A very nice looking Spider by all accounts.


Indeed...............and the only NW spid I have had to throw a threat pose when confronted by a cricket. Pussy!


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Indeed...............and the only NW spid I have had to throw a threat pose when confronted by a cricket. Pussy!


I love it when ours does that :lol2:

Pic....flash is broke on the camera so it looks a little dull but anyway..


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jo81 said:


> I love it when ours does that :lol2:
> 
> Pic....flash is broke on the camera so it looks a little dull but anyway..
> 
> image


cheers every 1 you made my mind up on next slings was toss up beetween chromatus and a.geniculata ....gonna ave buy both now the misses will flip:gasp: ha ha 
dazzer:2thumb:


----------

